# Azza Vs Reddog309 ''The Gun Show''



## [SIL] (Jan 10, 2014)

*WHO HAS THE BETTER GUNZ?OUR RESIDENT LEGEND AZZA OR OUR RESIDENT CRYING BITCH REDDOG?


ITS BEEN CONFIRMED BY THE MANAGEMENT THAT THE WINNER OF THIS CONTEST WILL BE MADE A ''BOOKS'' AND ''HELP DESK'' SECTION MODERATOR



*


















*P.S. ITS BEEN A MIX UP..THE PREVIOUS GUNS BELONGED TO ANOTHER AG MEMBER..THESE BAZOOKAS DO BELONG TO OLD SCHMOE RED..*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2014)

reddog's got stretchmarks, so he's obviously had some killer growth on those gunz over the past 50 years . . .also he's more likely to politely answer threads on the helpdesk, even if he's rambling about irrelivent topics such as Matlock


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2014)

I gotta agree with the Captn' and go with the 'DOG for Mod' for the same reasons . .[ he's more likely to politely answer  threads on the helpdesk, even if he's rambling about irrelevant topics  such as Matlock] but more than that he's likely to know more answers or find out what the answers are...& most important REDDOG is the "people's choice".. . But let's throw Azza a bone, maybe a Mod for 'Sexual Health' ..now that sounds like fun...


----------



## GS2 (Jan 10, 2014)

New guy here.  Reddog has my vote due to (1) quantity of stretch marks and (2) manicured arm pit bush.  ::RD for president::


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 10, 2014)

azza has better peak though..


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 10, 2014)

Put AZZA on the kiddie porn hot line


----------



## GUNRACK (Jan 10, 2014)

Tough call. Both are equally impressive. Allthough it looks as if azzas wrist can snap at any moment


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 10, 2014)

i go for reddog because the only things azza lifts are little buys underwear into his mouth, whereas reddog at least uses his shake weight
on a side note even if you win reddog you still wont be a mod


----------



## the_predator (Jan 10, 2014)

Are those arms real? Or are they photoshopped? MIND=BLOWN


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2014)

how am I not a fucking mod here!


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 10, 2014)

just keep on saying it over and over again,i think...worked for reddog


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 10, 2014)

i should be a mod, id ban all you homos


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice try dickwad but niether of them arms are mine.....( not that mine are any better) look deeper into your wank bank fool.......


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 11, 2014)

sorry grandpa..the mistake has been fixed..


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2014)

all 3 give me a hand job with sack cradle and i can judge grip strength................happy ending included!!!  (no homo!)


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 11, 2014)

I win


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2014)

Lmfao!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 11, 2014)

I have been working for a year to get azza out of the red... i can't stop now.... azza all day long


----------



## SheriV (Jan 11, 2014)

I am now going to try and neg hoyle every damned day I can for being such an unjerked angry jew


----------



## s2h (Jan 11, 2014)

SheriV said:


> how am I not a fucking mod here!



you know the answer too that Sheri...my pm box is open


----------



## s2h (Jan 11, 2014)

have razors and clippers not made it to Australia yet??


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm voting for Azza just because of his nice pit hair.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 11, 2014)

s2h said:


> have razors and clippers not made it to Australia yet??



They use them to shear the sheep. 


Warrior


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2014)

i voted for Azza and repd him a few times recently to help with the bleeding problem (being in the red!)


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 13, 2014)

does cryingbitch309 started training yet?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2014)

i win, when my arms are pumped (there cold there) and shaved i have a rare split in my peak, Robby Robinson like, glad i fulfil all your fantasies??.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2014)

reddogs always cold..he doesnt train


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2014)

another good one by the invisable moderator.....


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2014)

haha pictureless picture boy you forgot to add...there's at least 10 folks said that they saw my pic but looks like it just flies over old twats head..alzheimers is no joke at 60


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2014)

3, 10, whatever...reality ain't your best area......


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2014)

haha nobody gives a shit about your pathetic polls..to name the few,its not like you gonna remember it after 5 mins but here you go..kos,captn,heavy,bigmoe,dieseljimmy,griffith,aries,azza(yes azza),chj,cube,xyz,little guy,wor,s2h...and probably some others...you are grasping for straws rain-man


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2014)

take it easy with the ebonics retart boy....


----------



## s2h (Jan 17, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> i win, when my arms are pumped (there cold there) and shaved i have a rare split in my peak, Robby Robinson like, glad i fulfil all your fantasies??.



Robby Robinson jumped right into my head when i gazed at those 11 inch bb guns...you couldn;t have described it better..


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2014)

lol my threads going international..i'm making you famous cryingdog..thank me later


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2014)

and yet your pics went invisable.....


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2014)

for your 60y old cataracts maybe


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 17, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> i win, when my arms are pumped (there cold there) and shaved i have a rare split in my peak, Robby Robinson like, glad i fulfil all your fantasies??.



I'm not going to apologize any more... i love this man ^^^


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 17, 2014)

s2h said:


> Robby Robinson jumped right into my head when i gazed at those 11 inch bb guns...you couldn;t have described it better..


^^^ hahaha


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 17, 2014)

who would win in a fight reddog, or azza ? should be the next poll


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## jay_steel (Jan 17, 2014)

SheriV said:


> how am I not a fucking mod here!



because there are no cock or ass hole pics of you. They would probably make Azza a mod in a heart beat just to piss people off


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> because there are no cock or ass hole pics of you. They would probably make Azza a mod in a heart beat just to piss people off



like.........


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 24, 2014)

does the old queen started training yet?or she's still busy crying about meaningless things?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 24, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> i win, when my arms are pumped (there cold there) and shaved i have a rare split in my peak, robby robinson like, glad i fulfil all your fantasies??.



lmao!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 24, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> does the old queen started training yet?or she's still busy crying about meaningless things?



The more you type, the more retarted you seem.....


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 24, 2014)

oh the irony..


----------



## Watson (Jan 25, 2014)

Sil posted his pic a while back Red, big fucker, bigger than most on here..........i rubbed one out......just saying is all.........


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## azza1971 (Jan 26, 2014)

Griffith said:


> Sil posted his pic a while back Red, big fucker, bigger than most on here..........i rubbed one out......just saying is all.........



you have had your tongue up Sils rectum for years, you getting any better at rimming?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 27, 2014)

looking great..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 27, 2014)

man I wish I looked that good.......


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 27, 2014)

you can..just join the gym,old codger


----------



## Watson (Jan 27, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> you have had your tongue up Sils rectum for years, you getting any better at rimming?



hes not a 12yr old boy so why would u even notice him?


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 27, 2014)

I dont know about this AZZA fellow but Reddog has posted some of my favorite pics, so Im going with RD


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 27, 2014)

you mean this one?


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 27, 2014)

SIL  you know thats my fave of faves


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Jan 28, 2014)

is that really reds face?

damn dude, what did they serve at the last supper?


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 28, 2014)

with those sun glasses he looks like the fucking unabomber


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 29, 2014)

Griffith said:


> is that really reds face?
> 
> damn dude, what did they serve at the last supper?



does being a dick sucking lackey hurt your manhood? go back to battleing azza............


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 29, 2014)

Griffith said:


> is that really reds face?
> 
> damn dude, what did they serve at the last supper?



your face looks like it was on fire and someone tried putting it out with a fork.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## charley (Jan 29, 2014)

Yo Sil, if I or we bitch enough will Prince do something about the 'rep stars' & or 'Like button' or is this the beginning of the end or the end of the beginning ??? That was a terrible idea deleting the 'reps & likes'...  only someone who doesn't understand AG would do this imo...


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 29, 2014)

i dont know if we ever will be able bring those back..as prince said he tried to look for appropriate plug-in but with no luck..although i think this whole upgrade thing didnt made any difference and was more like downgrade..


----------



## charley (Jan 29, 2014)

THX Sil.... agreed about the downgrade


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 29, 2014)

just stumbled on this one..send pm to prince..fingers crossed


----------



## Watson (Jan 29, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> does being a dick sucking lackey hurt your manhood? go back to battleing azza............



u even cried and bitched about that grandpa.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 30, 2014)

Griffith said:


> u even cried and bitched about that grandpa.....




grandpa.....oh thats a good one...where did I hear that before?.......riiiiiight....


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 30, 2014)

^^^my arms are vascular and check out my bulge.....like


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 30, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^my arms are vascular and check out my bulge.....like


that bulge is just your pee bag tucked up in there


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 31, 2014)

[SIL] said:


>



Hey at least it's he's hanging with women... which is more the i say for half the homos here.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 31, 2014)

ya see jimmy, knowing which pond to fish in makes life a whole lot easier.........


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 31, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Hey at least it's he's hanging with women... which is more the i say for half the homos here.


the problem with women is they just dont know how to tickle buttholes like trannies do


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 5, 2014)

wish my balls hung that low


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 5, 2014)

wait till you 60


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## futureMrO (Apr 22, 2014)

^^^ for the win


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 22, 2014)

haha....


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2014)

[SIL] said:


>



bahahaha


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 22, 2014)

is this what you consider ownage picture boy?........


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 22, 2014)

pretty much redbitch..i've made you a forum clown and you still keep repping me..you'll always be a fan


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 22, 2014)

and smh @ your mong face


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 22, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> pretty much redbitch..i've made you a forum clown and you still keep repping me..you'll always be a fan



post more than 1 rep, invisable bitch.....at least I have a pic, not some lame ass lie about an important job or some bullshit. your a cunt who believes his own made up bull shit. theCaptn's biggest mistake here. all cause you spent the 49 bucks on a photo chop app. fuckin loser......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 22, 2014)

Griffith said:


>



hey its the DRSE cum dumpster, did you get the kids to bed houseboy......


----------



## Watson (Apr 22, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> hey its the DRSE cum dumpster, did you get the kids to bed houseboy......



cum dumpster


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 22, 2014)

The Dog


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 23, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> post more than 1 rep, invisable bitch.....at least I have a pic, not some lame ass lie about an important job or some bullshit. your a cunt who believes his own made up bull shit. theCaptn's biggest mistake here. all cause you spent the 49 bucks on a photo chop app. fuckin loser......




here you go old cunt...as ive said you just my bitch and a fan




			
				REDDOG309 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 1850286 reputation points from REDDOG309.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...





			
				REDDOG309 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 1780540 reputation points from REDDOG309.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...





			
				REDDOG309 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 1644645 reputation points from REDDOG309.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## cube789 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sil's not pictureless.. if you really want to find pics its not hard .. theres a thread on the front page of AG with em
He is also an internet legend, he will be talked about by historians for centuries to come


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2014)

cube789 said:


> Sil's not pictureless.. if you really want to find pics its not hard .. theres a thread on the front page of AG with em
> He is also an internet legend, he will be talked about by historians for centuries to come



What about you ya dirty nigger?


----------



## Watson (Apr 23, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> What about you ya dirty nigger?



you arent on cubes daily cock pic list? damn inbox is always full....


----------



## cube789 (Apr 23, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> What about you ya dirty nigger?



Im a pictureless picture boy 
I did post a pic once here when I was natty in my newb days ... I couldnt believe how small some people on here were that used gear for years ......


----------



## cube789 (Apr 23, 2014)

^pictureless troll


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 23, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> here you go old cunt...as ive said you just my bitch and a fan



I stand corrected, I guess that does equal being a fan of the fat cunt known as sil with the awesome photo chopping skillz. definitly Mod material because you can alter a photo........you actually believe the you are worthy when in reality your a just another DRSE cumdumpster on the web.........


----------



## cube789 (Apr 23, 2014)

RDRSE > DRSE


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 23, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> I stand corrected, I guess that does equal being a fan of the fat cunt known as sil with the awesome photo chopping skillz. definitly Mod material because you can alter a photo........you actually believe the you are worthy when in reality your a just another DRSE cumdumpster on the web.........



When or where do I get one of these "cumdumpsters" you so fondly speak of?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2014)

cube789 said:


> Im a pictureless picture boy
> I did post a pic once here when I was natty in my newb days ... I couldnt believe how small some people on here were that used gear for years ......



They're even smaller at ASF!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 23, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> When or where do I get one of these "cumdumpsters" you so fondly speak of?


 well jimmy since you are DRSE, griff will more than likely swing from your nuts mouth wide open like a lot lizard......


----------



## cube789 (Apr 23, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> They're even smaller at ASF!



lol I noticed, there is also quite a generation divide between "us" & "them"
They get excited at tranny pics where as we at IMF have evolved beyond that decades ago .. 
We even got our very own min0 lee


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 23, 2014)

the biggest irony is that for being a ''picturless picture boy'' and not a fan of posting pics of myself i actually have posted more than our resident cry bitch..aint that funny


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2014)

cube789 said:


> lol I noticed, there is also quite a generation divide between "us" & "them"
> They get excited at tranny pics where as we at IMF have evolved beyond that decades ago ..
> We even got our very own min0 lee



I think XYZ is doing a great job at grooming those little lambs


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 24, 2014)

pictureless pictureboy doing what he does best,,thats total ownage right there........


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2014)

thx old prune i appreciate that


----------



## Watson (Apr 25, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 1882041 reputation points from REDDOG309.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



NO!


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 25, 2014)

This is cute.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 29, 2014)

Griffith said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 1073796 reputation points from Griffith.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2014)

ive seen like 5 sil pics...and like 1 old prune pic...what am I missing here?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 29, 2014)

a life....


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 29, 2014)

says 60 year old schmoe...lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2014)

reddog309 said:


> a life....


omg...some snarky retort and a coffee symbol....holy shit im owned...dude you have less pics that the guy you call pictureless picture boy...i will never understand the efeud shit....you calling him out but you aint never stood up...shut the fuck up whining...you dont even motherfuking workout!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 29, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 1882149 reputation points from REDDOG309.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 29, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> omg...some snarky retort and a coffee symbol....holy shit im owned...dude you have less pics that the guy you call pictureless picture boy...i will never understand the efeud shit....you calling him out but you aint never stood up...shut the fuck up whining...you dont even motherfuking workout!



 your half my age and your a broken down hillbilly whose life is crumbling from the the foundation up, so how bout you shut the fuck up........


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 29, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 2147575 reputation points from dieseljimmy.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment: sil is a disgrace to DRSE and I'm embarrassed to be associated with him
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> your half my age and your a broken down hillbilly whose life is crumbling from the the foundation up, so how bout you shut the fuck up........



so what does that have to do with you being a LAZY...shriveled old prune...who jumps on others for not having pics while you have  none of your own...I mean that's your entire defense shot all to hell crybaby


----------



## cube789 (Apr 29, 2014)

Prince said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 2147575 reputation points from Prince.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment: I luv you long time. $5.
> ...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 29, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so what does that have to do with you being a LAZY...shriveled old prune...who jumps on others for not having pics while you have  none of your own...I mean that's your entire defense shot all to hell crybaby



Honestly hillbilly, I'm sure you are a lot stronger than I am but I can run circles around you in life, I spend more time in a gym than you, My goals are different than yours.  See I'm just trying not to look like that fat piece of shit that laid around on the couch your whole life. When you get to my age you will be well over 325 and probrlbly diabetic and getting toes cut off. so again please STFU........


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2014)

...............so...uh...run circles around me...so since when has being able to flee and bitch and moan been impressive come on pictureless geriatric patient...don't just talk about it be about it...so sick of your fuking crying...its been literally years dude


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2014)

oh and news flash genius...skinny fat people like yourself...get diabetes!...tell us more about your expert training exp dumbass


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 29, 2014)

calm down joey and save that shit for facebook, you been running the same dogshit out of your mouth for years also. stop felching sil........


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 29, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ...............so...uh...run circles around me...so since when has being able to flee and bitch and moan been impressive come on pictureless geriatric patient...don't just talk about it be about it...so sick of your fuking crying...its been literally years dude



Flab be gone! Fuck yeah!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 29, 2014)

jimmy, I admit the hillbilly looks good, well better anyway, but come on man hes been blowing people for free gear pimping his wife out for free gear and god only knows what else for free gear. he has that slingblade hansome thing going.... its outta gas, ummm hmmmmmm.........


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2014)

no gear for months in this one....talking about being fat...and free gear shit right after you say that I been saying the same shit for years....wow...just wow...ive never heard that....you def haven't been talking about that poll for years...try again...try harder


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2014)

lol....talking bout my face? you look like an old rat lol...what the fuck...you got no bullets man


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 29, 2014)

come on hillbilly, you got a face for radio......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2014)

lol...you got nothing pictureless picture boy...lame ass


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 29, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...you got nothing *pictureless picture boy*...lame ass


 how original, idiot.......


----------



## Watson (Apr 29, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> Honestly hillbilly, I'm sure you are a lot stronger than I am but I can run circles around you in life, I spend more time in a gym than you, My goals are different than yours.  See I'm just trying not to look like that fat piece of shit that laid around on the couch your whole life. When you get to my age you will be well over 325 and probrlbly diabetic and getting toes cut off. so again please STFU........



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
wife divorced him......

kids want nothing to do with him.....

has a bad name of stirring up trouble using his local teamsters (local 830) and is generally the most hated guy where he works.....

looks like this


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 29, 2014)

look who knows how to google, very impressive for a felcher, sorry dickhead but the wife is still happy and married to me, and my 22 year old son tells me he loves me everyday. but nice try houseboy. whats your wife up to when shes at work and your cleaning up after the kids and making them lunch........


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2014)

Griffith said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> wife divorced him......
> 
> kids want nothing to do with him.....
> ...



probly looks much worse than that as that pic is years old


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> how original, idiot.......


...yeah genius...that's the point


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 29, 2014)

this thread is still going? Azza aint even here anymore


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 29, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> Honestly hillbilly, I'm sure you are a lot stronger than I am but I can run circles around you in life,* I spend more time in a gym than you, My goals are different than yours*.  See I'm just trying not to look like that fat piece of shit that laid around on the couch your whole life. When you get to my age you will be well over 325 and probrlbly diabetic and getting toes cut off. so again please STFU........



bwhahahahahahaha...you spend more time in the gym because you keep popping to the changing rooms and toilets to ogle on some young men like an old creepy schmoe that you are..i bet your mong face barred from most of the gyms in the area


----------



## Watson (Apr 29, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> this thread is still going? Azza aint even here anymore



reddog aint no azza, azza actually cried less....


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 29, 2014)

and azza works out..sometimes


----------



## Watson (Apr 29, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> and azza works out..sometimes



in between juicing and making hotrods i often wonder how azza fits everything in.......he looks stacked in his latest fb pics though.......


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 29, 2014)

reddog spends most of his time rubbing his cock up against foam roller in the stretching area while watching young men exercise


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 29, 2014)

he calls it ''different goals''


----------



## AvA182 (Apr 29, 2014)

Azza


----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> how original, idiot.......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 30, 2014)

I see the minions have been busy, nice job guy's what else you felchers got?.........


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 30, 2014)

[SIL] said:


>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 30, 2014)

my coworkers also found that very funny.......


----------



## SheriV (Apr 30, 2014)

can someone just link me to these SIL pics because Im too lazy to figure this out for myself


----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2014)

[SIL] said:


>


----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2014)

SheriV said:


> can someone just link me to these SIL pics because Im too lazy to figure this out for myself



prepare lube and a nice big dildo...........we did..........jk lolz


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## AvA182 (Apr 30, 2014)

Griffith said:


> prepare lube and a nice big dildo...........we did..........jk lolz



LmfaAaoo!


----------



## AvA182 (Apr 30, 2014)

[SIL] said:


>



Awsome transformation bro!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 30, 2014)

[SIL] said:


>



I knew he was there


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 30, 2014)

AvA182 said:


> Awsome transformation bro!!!


 id be like 170


----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> can someone just link me to these SIL pics because Im too lazy to figure this out for myself



just access them through a proxy server like so 
http://vtunnelproxy.org/surf.php?u=...BMwyN5c/B8trNEJNGon63nf1cQwE0s&b=29&f=norefer

also, negged


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> can someone just link me to these SIL pics because Im too lazy to figure this out for myself


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> can someone just link me to these SIL pics because Im too lazy to figure this out for myself



I know you dig fat Mexicans so be prepared for lady wood


----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2014)

wow I totally misunderstood Sheris post


----------



## [SIL] (May 1, 2014)

^^^ was pursuing different goals


----------



## charley (May 1, 2014)

cube789 said:


> wow I totally misunderstood Sheris post



  ...join the club cube, you need a weegie board, 4 aspirin & some anti-e's to figure Sheri's posts out....


----------

